# Finished the sewing room



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

GS and I found it a little cool to be outside , darn wind, so I finished the last of putting away. This was a monumental task, each wardrobe was emptied, every tub re- organized and wips are all together now. 
I am almost ashamed of myself , but I do keep reminding me this is a 50 year collection plus gifts, and inheritances. I have only bought fabric for a friend in a year and sold 1100 yards at my sale. When our charity group went from 14 sewers to 5, I just could not justify having so much to use.
All the yarn on top is for "gift" knitting, hats and wheelchair lap robes to Vets, babies at Toys to Tots at Christmas, etc. and a generous KP member is wonderfully guilty of adding to the stash!
Yarn behind the closet doors is for family and friends or surprises.


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

Now THAT'S what I call a stash.


----------



## Hillbilly Su (Apr 29, 2014)

Wow, you have more stuff than most of us could use in a lifetime. Congratulations on getting it all organized. I hope you are fast at knitting/sewing so that you can use up this stockpile!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I give you a lot of credit you can walk into your room.
Now I need to organize mine again. Every time I do I keep giving stuff away.


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Come and organize my sewing room, yours looks much better. A good feeling, isn't it, to know where things are. I spend too much time looking and looking for whatever it is I need at that moment. You have inspired me and hope it lasts so I can get something done. 

Dot


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Wow! I love your room.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I think I am glad that I do not sew because I would probably have a stash of fabric as big as my stash of yarn. My stash is from over 50 years of knitting. I envy your being able to have a "special" room to store it all and in which to work. My stash of yarn is organized in plastic bins and stacked against one wall in my basement. I work on projects upstairs. So every time I need yarn and some accessories, I have to go downstairs to find it. I would absolutely love to have it all organized into one room upstairs. Recently I acquired a tall bookcase. I have put it in my bedroom and am trying to organize my smaller accessories on the shelves. I have small plastic boxes containing buttons, embellishments and spools of ribbon. I am not going to even begin to tell you about my stash of memory book and card making supplies which are not organized at all. I sure do envy your wonderful room.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Hillbilly Su said:


> Wow, you have more stuff than most of us could use in a lifetime. Congratulations on getting it all organized. I hope you are fast at knitting/sewing so that you can use up this stockpile!


No hope!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I give you a lot of credit you can walk into your room.
> Now I need to organize mine again. Every time I do I keep giving stuff away.


And that would be a good thing for me to do too!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Dorsey said:


> Come and organize my sewing room, yours looks much better. A good feeling, isn't it, to know where things are. I spend too much time looking and looking for whatever it is I need at that moment. You have inspired me and hope it lasts so I can get something done.
> 
> Dot


When Mum went into the nursing home we all had to empty our stuff from there. We each had a bedroom that was accumulating, in my case, fabric, sewing , yarn etc, like two homes. So I had to do this for peace of mind and convenience. It is a really good feeling to know where everything is and not have a mess. I deliberately did not take before pictures, do not like to be reminded of what a pile it here on any flat surface, person I am! It was well worth the time it took, so good luck and persevere! Such a good feeling of accomplishment.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Evie RM said:


> I think I am glad that I do not sew because I would probably have a stash of fabric as big as my stash of yarn. My stash is from over 50 years of knitting. I envy your being able to have a "special" room to store it all and in which to work. My stash of yarn is organized in plastic bins and stacked against one wall in my basement. I work on projects upstairs. So every time I need yarn and some accessories, I have to go downstairs to find it. I would absolutely love to have it all organized into one room upstairs. Recently I acquired a tall bookcase. I have put it in my bedroom and am trying to organize my smaller accessories on the shelves. I have small plastic boxes containing buttons, embellishments and spools of ribbon. I am not going to even begin to tell you about my stash of memory book and card making supplies which are not organized at all. I sure do envy your wonderful room.


My DIL has a designated room for computer and card making, I know what you mean! She is way more tidy on a daily basis than I.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

CaroleD53 said:


> Wow! I love your room.


This is why I need a 3 bedroom condo! My DH sees that most of my whims are met so I have always had a lovely sewing area. And he has an unlimited supply of Angel Food cake and brownies!


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Wow that is amazing! My stash is teeny tiny compared to yours, but not as well organised. Well done for organising it all and giving me a few ideas too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I am soooo jealous on both accounts . I would love a room like that , but I would really really like a stash. I've only been knitting for over a year so maybe one day . It must be lovely to pick a pattern and know that you have a choice of yarn to pick from


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I am soooo jealous on both accounts . I would love a room like that , but I would really really like a stash. I've only been knitting for over a year so maybe one day . It must be lovely to pick a pattern and know that you have a choice of yarn to pick from


Well it can become a monster so be careful what you wish for! I knit etc. for sale so I am lucky to have a variety. My sister watches at rummage and yard sales in Canada too. I was just working on a hat while waiting for GD at school. Must get at it I am falling behind to be ready for next winter.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

I am speechless! Wonderful room with such a wonderful stash.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

BarbaraBL said:


> I am speechless! Wonderful room with such a wonderful stash.


Yes I am very spoiled. Everyone just needs to come and knit !


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Fantastic,it looks awesome.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

kiwiannie said:


> Fantastic,it looks awesome.


Thankyou.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

I could live in that room and never come out. Looks great.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Wow! What I would give to be able to store my stash as you have. A great space indeed!


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

WOW what a great way you organised all your stash


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

I am no where near as organized as you. Lovely room


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful work room and that is a lot of yarn!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

bostonbean2 said:


> I could live in that room and never come out. Looks great.


Before you may never have surfaced cause you could not find your way out! It was a disgrace! Told my friends, if you go in there pack a lunch cause you will starve before you find the doorway!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Your room is so organized. Does it always look like that? Mine gets a mess when I am creating. I mean really messy.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

God's Girl said:


> Your room is so organized. Does it always look like that? Mine gets a mess when I am creating. I mean really messy.


Your not alone. Can't be creative and not make a mess!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow and now you gave it all together! I find it so difficult to keep mine in order. I guess I am a messy crafter.


----------



## Teatime4granny (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh how I miss my sewing room. 

You have done a wonderful job.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

Well I'm so glad to see I'm not the only one with a cup of over fullith. Nice job.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

What a great organizing feat! Do you have a master list of what you have and where it is?


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

yover8 said:


> What a great organizing feat! Do you have a master list of what you have and where it is?


Even DH said, " I'm impressed", that is huge, he is use to my mess, rarely comments! 
I do for all my craft things, which are in another closet. They have stuff for the Gkids etc., the rest I just open the doors. The yarn I pull and decide, not find a pattern and decide. Not doing adult things I do not need a lot of one color and leftovers find their way into Barbie or American Doll things.
For sewing I do pull a pattern and hunt for fabric but most quilts are already together as kits, it is the purses and little things that get me in trouble searching for the right colors! I have vowed to finish wips and have no more than 5 things in progress and that is just a little for me. There is some kind of a wip in a bag all over the house and vehicles! Even one to take on the deck while Gkids play in the sand box, they always want me to watch them build.


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

Very well organized.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Love the way that it turned out.
Love your quilt frame.
That piece with Princes Quite a Lot, I had 4 panels with that theme.
Two like that one. I made a tote out of it. They sold it at the church bazaar.
The tote was reversible. You could turn it inside out and it was the same on the inside.
Dick


----------



## subtlewitch (Sep 30, 2012)

Something mudt be in the air! I organized my craftroom this weekend&#128522;


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

DickWorrall said:


> Love the way that it turned out.
> Love your quilt frame.
> That piece with Princes Quite a Lot, I had 4 panels with that theme.
> Two like that one. I made a tote out of it. They sold it at the church bazaar.
> ...


Oh how cute those bags are! My friends call me the fabric queen, the yarn queen! I haven't seen that fabric or I would have broken my do not buy another piece of fabric, ever, rule!
The quilt frame is a Klass, best I have ever used. One side you roll the quilt under, the other you roll over the bar and it keeps it taut without a lot of dinging around and re-pinning etc. I just push down on the quilt to loosen where I am stitching,cause really tight hurts my hands, and there is still no wrinkling on the backside. Do you hand quilt too?


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

What a great job of organization. I envy all of your cabinets.

I have a monster stash of yarn, skeined and cones (for machine knitting), many other crafts, and over the past few years have accumulated a stash of paper, stamps, ink pads, punches, etc. for paper crafting. 

Sometimes it feels like I spend more time reorganizing than making things.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

randiejg said:


> What a great job of organization. I envy all of your cabinets.
> 
> I have a monster stash of yarn, skeined and cones (for machine knitting), many other crafts, and over the past few years have accumulated a stash of paper, stamps, ink pads, punches, etc. for paper crafting.
> 
> Sometimes it feels like I spend more time reorganizing than making things.


They are wardrobes, I just eliminated the hanging bar. DH put a good plywood base on over the particle board and casters for easy moving. Easy meaning you still empty them! He says they stay with the house cause are bears to move all the time, several times actually, but I need them!


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Great room and an even greater stash! Reminds me of a bumper sticker I saw many years ago: "She who dies with the most fabric wins!".

Since I'm a machine knitter, I had one made for myself that said the same thing: "Whoever dies with the most yarn wins!". Alas the sticker left when I sold the vehicle it was on and I haven't had a new one made.

Enjoy your room and all your goodies!!


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

An inspiration!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

KnittyGritty800 said:


> Great room and an even greater stash! Reminds me of a bumper sticker I saw many years ago: "She who dies with the most fabric wins!".
> 
> Since I'm a machine knitter, I had one made for myself that said the same thing: "Whoever dies with the most yarn wins!". Alas the sticker left when I sold the vehicle it was on and I haven't had a new one made.
> 
> Enjoy your room and all your goodies!!


Thankyou! How much snow and rain did you get? I will be in Denver in June I hope for GS birthday.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

gginastoria said:


> An inspiration!


When I see all I have I think I should have been less inspired!


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> Oh how cute those bags are! My friends call me the fabric queen, the yarn queen! I haven't seen that fabric or I would have broken my do not buy another piece of fabric, ever, rule!
> The quilt frame is a Klass, best I have ever used. One side you roll the quilt under, the other you roll over the bar and it keeps it taut without a lot of dinging around and re-pinning etc. I just push down on the quilt to loosen where I am stitching,cause really tight hurts my hands, and there is still no wrinkling on the backside. Do you hand quilt too?


I have done some quilts. But, never hand quilted. I would love to some day.
Your room looks so roomy. Lots of space to work.
Dick


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

lots of both !!! it snowed all night Friday and I woke to about 6" on my deck which was all gone by Monday! The next few days will be in the 70s


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

KnittyGritty800 said:


> lots of both !!! it snowed all night Friday and I woke to about 6" on my deck which was all gone by Monday! The next few days will be in the 70s


I know the kids had plans for their Mommy but they will have to wait! No flowers to plant etc. they always do the yard up really pretty and the rabbits eat their fill!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

DickWorrall said:


> I have done some quilts. But, never hand quilted. I would love to some day.
> Your room looks so roomy. Lots of space to work.
> Dick


6 of us can quilt at once, two can sew, and there is room for a cutting table. Just now our group meets at the old school house but we could meet here in a pinch and sometimes I do have a quilting bee.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

I moved to Denver from Southern California 40+ years ago, and the first spring I was here, I received the advice that I shouldn't plant outside until after May 15 or Mother's Day...I still follow that advice and this year proved it good advice!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice looking room


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Great job. Congratulations


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Today it was the Gkids room, bunk beds moved etc. and what did I find? Little bottles empty of vitamins, full of yarn pieces, food for the pretend horses! I had already braided halter ropes from leftover Minion yellow and purple. Never a dull moment around here!


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

I have a separate sewing room, but to say it is not organized would be an understatement. I can barely get to my machines. You are inspiring.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

What an awesome space...I wish you many hours of creativeness!


----------



## judyaa (Mar 7, 2013)

If you reposition your sewing machine table and the support table, you can have access to your ironing board just sitting from your machine. You won't have to get up and walk around. It would even be more convenient if the ironing board were adjustable to height. All in all you have a great room.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

It looks so organized. It will be nice to be able to find things when you need them!


----------



## HilcoteChic (Feb 24, 2015)

MaggiMoonwytch said:


> Now THAT'S what I call a stash.


I was thinking exactly the same


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

judyaa said:


> If you reposition your sewing machine table and the support table, you can have access to your ironing board just sitting from your machine. You won't have to get up and walk around. It would even be more convenient if the ironing board were adjustable to height. All in all you have a great room.


I do it on purpose because ortho Docs all say no more than 1/2 hour without getting up or at least doing stretches. One gave our needlecraft group a great talk. If it is a little appliqué I can put my tiny iron on the table to the left. I am very guilty of quilting and thinking and 4 hours will pass at the quilt frame with very poor posture. And if I do not write down my fantastic ideas, they are forgotten in the peace and quiet!! My secret pal made that ironing board for me with the really wide top, my favourite tool these days, you can sandwich and pin up to a twin on it!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Ms Sue said:


> I have a separate sewing room, but to say it is not organized would be an understatement. I can barely get to my machines. You are inspiring.


I too was winding my way around too much so I would go and knit! Not a bad thing, just behind in quilts and Market items!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

ChristmasTree said:


> It looks so organized. It will be nice to be able to find things when you need them!


The older I get the less I thrive on chaos!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

subtlewitch said:


> Something mudt be in the air! I organized my craftroom this weekend😊


Spring and new beginnings?


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Rosette said:


> Wow that is amazing! My stash is teeny tiny compared to yours, but not as well organised. Well done for organising it all and giving me a few ideas too.


The right side of the closet is quilting, most are kitted to be take alongs but of course no house in Sask. any more so will knit or crochet when I visit Mum. My ten year plan is in there, hope my hands hold out! One shelf is finished tops and that is another story!!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Wow! What I would give to be able to store my stash as you have. A great space indeed!


Do you knit or are you a fabric saver too?


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

CaroleD53 said:


> Wow! I love your room.


Come for a visit, we could even have tea in there!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the comments, an extra pat on the back for being such a good girl! I was wasn't I ! But pride goeth before a fall so I had better be careful!


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

Congratulations! Good job - Looks like a normal stash to me - Have fun! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Betsy's World said:


> Congratulations! Good job - Looks like a normal stash to me - Have fun! :thumbup: :thumbup:


You made me chuckle! Are you sure we are all normal?!? Some of my friends think not!


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

Montana Gramma said:


> You made me chuckle! Are you sure we are all normal?!? Some of my friends think not!


I am sorry for the fun your friends (and some of mine) are missing out on - I know there are many of us "normals" out here. Lots of knitting and crocheting needles, yarn, sewing machines, fabric, craft books, etc. Just go to the annual Fair to its craft and handiwork section and see all the lovely work. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

What an example you are, when could you drop by & do mine?????


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Briegeen said:


> What an example you are, when could you drop by & do mine?????


Would love too! Our nephew was here for the weekend accompanied by his girlfriend, she is from North of London, sweet young lady. She crochets and knits a bit, she just stood and stared at all the supplies. Sure know what to put in her sock for Christmas!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Betsy's World said:


> I am sorry for the fun your friends (and some of mine) are missing out on - I know there are many of us "normals" out here. Lots of knitting and crocheting needles, yarn, sewing machines, fabric, craft books, etc. Just go to the annual Fair to its craft and handiwork section and see all the lovely work. :thumbup: :thumbup:


We have a Crafters Co-op here, we vend a few times a year. In between times we head to all the farmers markets and quilt shows and anything else we can find to compare and enjoy. Company and yard work have taken my time this past 10 days but I have to knit tomorrow as I need to finish a project and get it in the mail. Normal or eccentric, matters not to me!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Betsy's World said:


> Congratulations! Good job - Looks like a normal stash to me - Have fun! :thumbup: :thumbup:


A creator after my own heart! Are we lucky or what!


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

Montana Gramma said:


> A creator after my own heart! Are we lucky or what!


I consider myself VERY fortunate that I have a husband who appreciates what I do and encourages me ie: 8 sewing machines, a whole room to myself and a large stash of fabric. Also, knitting supplies and books. He is a golfer, and is very active at our local city course. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Betsy's World said:


> I consider myself VERY fortunate that I have a husband who appreciates what I do and encourages me ie: 8 sewing machines, a whole room to myself and a large stash of fabric. Also, knitting supplies and books. He is a golfer, and is very active at our local city course. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Heaven on Earth - lucky you


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Betsy's World said:


> I consider myself VERY fortunate that I have a husband who appreciates what I do and encourages me ie: 8 sewing machines, a whole room to myself and a large stash of fabric. Also, knitting supplies and books. He is a golfer, and is very active at our local city course. :thumbup: :thumbup:


My DH has always shared too, but only 4 machines and I am going to sell my embroidery machine. A little one when my good one was in the repair shop forever and a really old one, not a feather weight , a light weight. Easy to drag to classes that I never seem to get to anymore. Sure wish someone would come along and buy all the rest of the fabric I have for sale, but as my Mum says, " if wishes were horses, beggars would ride" ! So true. Need to stop being concerned about it.


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

holy cow... you have a huge stash, and it's all so organized!!

my stash covers two states. i have some stash in a storage unit in ohio. i have some stash in a storage unit in texas. and then i have stuff in the house. <<sniff>> when will i get it all together??

but seriously, you have a great room - it took lots of effort to get it that way!

happy creating!!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

PhoenixFire said:


> holy cow... you have a huge stash, and it's all so organized!!
> 
> my stash covers two states. i have some stash in a storage unit in ohio. i have some stash in a storage unit in texas. and then i have stuff in the house. <<sniff>> when will i get it all together??
> 
> ...


Happy is certainly a good term and satisfied that I can find everything at a moments notice. I do hope you get all your stash together, it is just fun to look at it isn't it! And less expensive! I am watching the purse and sure has more since I quit buying fabric and even a little more as I have plenty of "gifting" yarn and for personal projects and do not need more?? Tho I am tempted quite often with that offered here on KP! I am getting a project together for a wheelchair lapghan on size 17 needles, want to see how fast it goes.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I love your room.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

yona said:


> I love your room.


Thankyou! I have enjoyed the organization so much! Now I have a quilt on the frame in there.


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

Montana Gramma said:


> Thankyou! I have enjoyed the organization so much! Now I have a quilt on the frame in there.


I would love to see it - I like that you have room for the frame. When you need a break, you can sit and knit some project in there. Do you have a music source? I have 3 radios, and a DVD player, and a CD player in my SR. If someone would bring my meals, I would never have to leave it! :thumbup:


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Betsy's World said:


> I would love to see it - I like that you have room for the frame. When you need a break, you can sit and knit some project in there. Do you have a music source? I have 3 radios, and a DVD player, and a CD player in my SR. If someone would bring my meals, I would never have to leave it! :thumbup:


Bathroom ?????


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Betsy's World said:


> I would love to see it - I like that you have room for the frame. When you need a break, you can sit and knit some project in there. Do you have a music source? I have 3 radios, and a DVD player, and a CD player in my SR. If someone would bring my meals, I would never have to leave it! :thumbup:


Come on over! A CD player, listening to the Big Band Era music and old Wartime songs lately. Mostly tho I like the total peaceful quiet!


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

Montana Gramma said:


> Come on over! A CD player, listening to the Big Band Era music and old Wartime songs lately. Mostly tho I like the total peaceful quiet!


Sounds great! I love Montana! :thumbup:


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

Briegeen said:


> Bathroom ?????


My second bathroom is just around the corner outside the door. No problem there! :thumbup:


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

Looks great!!


----------

